# skinning to mt. mansfield from top of stowe gondola



## pizza (Aug 16, 2004)

I haven't been to Stowe in so long - I can't remember what the terrain is like. But as a member of the highpointers club, one of my goals is to somehow get to the top of Mt. Mansfield, which is the highpoint of Vermont. Yeah, I know I can drive up the toll road, and yes, there are several trails that are easy enough to hike in the summer time - but I wanted to make it interesting without being overly dangerous or difficult and was kicking around the idea of skinning up to the summit of mansfield from the top of the gondola. it would be a fun detour from a day of skiing. i figured it would be reasonably short without too much gain - but i have no idea what kind of terrain there is above the gondola. 

so stowe insiders and vermont hikers - is my idea even possible?


----------



## TenPeaks (Aug 16, 2004)

I assume you mean "ski" to the summit of Mt. Mansfield from the top of the gondola. If that's the case then I believe the answer is no. The terrain is too steep and rocky to make it possible.

It may be possible to ski from the top of the auto road to the true summit. I seem to recall the ridge being relatively level for most of its length. I've only been up there in the summer so can't comment on winter conditions.


----------



## Greg (Aug 16, 2004)

TenPeaks said:
			
		

> I assume you mean "ski" to the summit of Mt. Mansfield from the top of the gondola.


No. He does mean *SKIN*.


----------



## jwind (Aug 16, 2004)

I'm not sure if you can Skin from the Stowe Gondala but there are alternate for sure. If you havn't alrready, check out David Goodman's book http://users.adelphia.net/~davgood/vt_ny.html it's great.


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 16, 2004)

I'm not a tele skier, more of a front pointer. The skin article was a good read. Thanks!


----------



## David Metsky (Aug 16, 2004)

It's easier to go up to the Octagon, climb to the ridge then skin along the Long Trail.  Then drop down to the gondola through the chutes if that's what you like.  I did it years ago, when you could get free rides up to the Octagon before 9:00AM.   

 -dave-


----------



## TenPeaks (Aug 17, 2004)

Wow. I guess you're never too old to learn something new.


----------



## jwind (Aug 18, 2004)

MtnMagic said:
			
		

> I'm not a tele skier, more of a front pointer. The skin article was a good read. Thanks!



Nor was i when i purchased this book. All you need is a pair of ski and able legs...skins? even better


----------

